# Furgón policial (coloquial)



## totor

¿Qué tal, mis amigos?

Necesito saber cuál es el término familiar para referirse al coche o furgón celular de la policía en vuestros diferentes países.

Sé (porque un forero español [Víctor Pérez] me lo ha dicho) que en España le dicen 'lechera', pero no cómo le dicen en otros países (¡y tampoco recuerdo cómo lo llaman en el mío!).


----------



## Calambur

Hola, totor.

En el tuyo lo llaman *patrullero*, o *móvil de la policía* (pero muchas veces, cuando por el contexto se entiende, dicen solamente *móvil*).

Saludos._


----------



## Saúl Ortega

Cómo es eso de "celular"?


----------



## totor

Calambur said:


> *patrullero*, o *móvil de la policía* (pero muchas veces, cuando por el contexto se entiende, dicen solamente *móvil*


¿Qué tal Vivi, tanto tiempo!

Pero yo sí sé que en el mío los llaman así.

Ése no es mi problema.

Mi problema es


totor said:


> el término familiar




Cuando vi que vos habías respondido estaba seguro que me lo ibas a decir.

Pero ¡ojo!

Yo no hablo ni de patrullero ni de móvil, sino de esto.


----------



## Calambur

Perdoname, entonces. Te interpreté mal.

Para mí, el de la foto es simplemente un *furgón* de la policía. No recuerdo otro nombre (me quedo pensando).

(Lo que sí recordé -aunque me queda claro que no es lo que te interesa- es que a los patrulleros también se los llama *licuadoras*.)


----------



## Saúl Ortega

Para mí es una simple furgoneta. Furgoneta de la policía, si quieres... No he visto una de esas por aquí....


----------



## Kaxgufen

Me parece recordar que en los setenta los llamaban "chanchitas"...


----------



## Guillermogustavo

Hasta donde sé, acá en Argentina el auto de la policía es un _patrullero_. La furgoneta de la policía, un _celular_.


----------



## soplamocos

Acá, en el #17 hay un par. Dice: 
"_En Chile tenemos nombre hasta para los vehiculos _(...)_ 
Retén móvil (los furgones, para llevar gente atras): Las zapatillas
El bus de reos: La micro verde"_

Aqui hay varios términos. Se incluye "furgona" (España), "Julia" (México) y por aquí otros más de España: junto a furgona y lechera aparece "grillera".


----------



## Jonno

Saúl Ortega said:


> Cómo es eso de "celular"?


Supongo que viene de célula: grupo reducido de personas dentro de una organización, en este caso de la policía.


----------



## Duometri

_Vacas lecheras_ era como se llamaba hace treinta años en España a los coches de patrulla de la Policía Nacional. Eran los Seat 131 Coches de la Policía Nacional desde 1978 que vagamente, y después de ingerir setas alucinógenas, podían recordar a una vaca. Hace años que cayó en desuso o, al menos, yo no lo oigo.

Por _coche celular_ entiendo una furgoneta de la policía que se usa para el traslado de presos: MERCEDES MB140 1990 - Furgoneta Policía Transporte Celular Guardia Civil 1:43 Police - Ixo (Altaya). No es el coche de patrulla (o _coche patrulla_). Supongo que el nombre de _celular_ vendrá de que es cerrado, como una célula.

Saludos.


----------



## lavecilla

Saúl Ortega said:


> Cómo es eso de "celular"?



Dicho sea con total seriedad (teniendo en cuenta esa advertencia, Saúl,  ): porque una célula es una celda pequeña, muy pequeña.

Según el DUE:

*Célula* (del latín _cellulla_, diminutivo de _cella_, hueco).
*Celda *(del latín _cella_, habitación pequeña [...].

Con relación a la pregunta concreta de totor, diré que yo también he oído que a los coches celulares en argot los llaman "lecheras". Según Wikipedia, ese nombre se debe a lo siguiente:

«En España coloquialmente [se llama "lechera" al] furgón policial, conocido así porque en los años 70 eran vehículos Seat blancos».

Aquí dan también esa versión... y otra muy distinta.*

A seguir bien.

* Veo que confunde "de hay" con "de ahí".


----------



## claudiane25

totor said:


> ¿Qué tal, mis amigos?
> 
> Necesito saber cuál es el término familiar para referirse al coche o furgón celular de la policía en vuestros diferentes países.
> 
> Sé (porque un forero español [Víctor Pérez] me lo ha dicho) que en España le dicen 'lechera', pero no cómo le dicen en otros países (¡y tampoco recuerdo cómo lo llaman en el mío!).




Olá... no brasil chamamos o carro de polícia de VIATURA DE POLÍCIA.


----------



## Calambur

Hola de nuevo, *totor*.

¿En la Argentina no sería un *carro de asalto*? 
Algo como esto.

Saludos.


----------



## totor

Queridos, leo todos sus posts y me doy cuenta de que hay muchos apelativos de todo tipo para la policía en general, pero lamentablemente casi ninguno para el furgón, que es lo que necesito.

Muchas gracias por sus intervenciones.

(Y sí, Vivi, algo así, no necesariamente de asalto, también puede ser para trasladar presos, pero sí).


----------



## EduardoGonzalez

Jonno said:


> Supongo que viene de célula: grupo reducido de personas dentro de una organización, en este caso de la policía.



célula
Del lat. cient. _cellula,_ y este del lat. _cellŭla_ 'celdilla', dim. de _cella_ 'celda'.
celda
Del lat. _cella_ 'habitación pequeña', 'santuario', 'despensa', 'celdilla'.

Del DRAE
celular
2. adj. Der. Dicho de un establecimiento carcelario: Donde los reclusos están sistemáticamente incomunicados en celdas independientes.


----------



## lavecilla

.
Aquí (no lo acepta; ver a final) se citan en argot otros dos nombres para el furgón de la policía o coche celular:

–Canguro.
–Grillera.

Se trata del _Diccionario de argot de las adicciones_, escrito por el sociólogo y criminólogo José-Fancisco López y Segarra y un amplio equipo de colaboradores.

El término _Grillera_ (que supongo que hace referencia a las esposas o grillos que llevan los detenidos) no lo recogen con este sentido los diccionarios DLE, DUE, Santillana, Clave, etc., pero sí figura en el Espasa-Calpe de 2001, que facilita el periódico El Mundo. Clic (hay que escribir la palabra).

Este es el enlace que no me acepta:
file:///C:/Users/Miguel/Downloads/diccionario_argot_adicciones.pdf



.


----------



## Sil1963

De acuerdo con 


Guillermogustavo said:


> Hasta donde sé, acá en Argentina el auto de la policía es un _patrullero_. La furgoneta de la policía, un _celular_.


----------



## Jonno

lavecilla said:


> file:///C:/Users/Miguel/Downloads/diccionario_argot_adicciones.pdf
> .


No funciona porque eso es un enlace a TU ordenador, y la ruta no es accesible desde fuera de él. Tendrías que subir el archivo a Dropbox, Google Drive o similar y crear un enlace público.


----------



## totor

Que yo sepa, los apelativos


Guillermogustavo said:


> patrullero


y


Guillermogustavo said:


> celular


remiten ambos al auto de la policía, no al furgón, al igual que


Calambur said:


> licuadoras


que por otra parte sí está en el registro 'familiar' que yo necesito.

Términos como


Kaxgufen said:


> chanchitas





soplamocos said:


> Las zapatillas […] La micro verde […] furgona […] Julia […] lechera […] grillera


y algunos otros que aquí se han dicho son muy locales y difícilmente se entiendan en otros países.

Mi ilusión era encontrar una palabra entendible en todo el ámbito hispanohablante, pero lamentablemente, el problema de los idiolectos es ése: es casi imposible traducirlos  .


----------



## Sil1963

totor  
Sucede que el idioma  español/castellano tiene a su vez en cada país y región dialectos, es por eso que encontramos tantas formas de decir lo mismo y no una en particular.   
En Argentina por ejemplo tenemos un dialecto o le llamamos "lunfardo" para nombrar ciertas cosas y luego cada lugar crea modismos nuevos de acuerdo a como se va hablando y lo que dicta la moda y las costumbres.
 Pero no creo que podamos ayudarte mucho con una palabra específica.  Al menos yo


----------



## lavecilla

Jonno said:


> No funciona porque eso es un enlace a TU ordenador, y la ruta no es accesible desde fuera de él. Tendrías que subir el archivo a Dropbox, Google Drive o similar y crear un enlace público.



Muchas gracias, Jonno. Es otro despiste de los míos. De todos modos lo dejo así, ya que si alguien tuviera interés en echarle un vistazo podría conseguirlo con solo facilitarle el título del diccionario al buscador, o el nombre del autor.

Pero ya anticipo que entre los cientos de términos de la jerga carcelaria que ahí aparecen, sólo hay dos que tengan relación con el asunto de este hilo, que son _canguro_ y _grillera_, como ayer indiqué.

Eskerrik. A seguir bien.


----------



## totor

Sil1963 said:


> Sucede que el idioma español/castellano tiene a su vez en cada país y región dialectos, es por eso que encontramos tantas formas de decir lo mismo y no una en particular.


Precisamente eso es lo que digo, Sil.

En mi oficio de traductor literario, cada tanto me enfrento con términos argóticos y trato de buscarles una salida medianamente entendible en todo el universo hispanohablante que evite la enojosa nota del traductor, tarea no siempre posible.


----------



## Sil1963

Entonces furgón policial o camioneta de la policía.  Así lo entendemos todos.


----------



## totor

Como dije en mi primer post, Sil (y está indicado en el asunto del hilo):


totor said:


> Necesito saber cuál es el término familiar para referirse al coche o furgón celular


----------



## Sil1963

jaja  pues estamos en problemas , ya que cada país y cada región lo llama "a su manera"

-quizás te puedan ayudar los moderadores-


----------



## Guillermogustavo

Veo que un compratriota me ha dado la razón y el otro no, respecto de "celular". Acá en Buenos Aires, cuando alguien dice "un celular de la policía", uno imagina una furgoneta, no un auto. "Los subieron a un celular". Pero bueno, tal vez esté equivocado.


----------



## totor

Por eso puse


totor said:


> Que yo sepa


lo cual no implica una seguridad total sino hasta donde alcanza mi saber.

Probablemente en esto, como en tantas cosas, sea cuestión de usos y costumbres.


----------



## Señor K

En Chile, el término más coloquial para un furgón policial sería "la Juanita". No me pregunten por qué.

Se entiende también "carro celular" o "furgón policial", pero como estamos hablando de coloquialismos...

A todo esto, si es el carro que lanza agua, se le llama coloquialmente "guanaco".
Si es el que lanza gases lacrimógenos, "zorrillo" (nosotros los chilenos y nuestra *zoo*cialización de las cosas ).


----------



## totor

Lo bueno de todo esto es que vamos a saber cómo le dicen, coloquialmente, en cada país  .


----------



## Señor K

Para estar atentos por si uno va caminando por la calle en uno de esos países y te gritan: "¡A esconderse, que viene la lechera!" y no quedar  o .

De hecho, MUY útil, Totor...


----------



## totor

Precisamente de eso se trata  .


----------



## swift

Hola:

En *Costa Rica* se llama *«perrera»*:


> A su llegada a suelo tico los agentes judiciales pusieron en ejecución el plan que se determinó desde la mañana.
> 
> Miguel Ángel Rodríguez fue esposado cuando aún se encontraba en el avión de Taca que lo trajo aquí y luego introducido en una ambulancia policial, conocida popularmente como “perrera”, que lo trasladó al edificio de los Tribunales en San José.
> 
> Esposado y en ‘perrera’ por su propia seguridad


----------



## totor

swift said:


> En *Costa Rica* se llama *«perrera»*


Perfecto, José, y gracias.

Ya podemos ir también a Costa Rica  .


----------



## flljob

En Acapulco la llamábamos "la julia", y eran rojas.


----------



## totor

Vaya, parece que mis pagos son los únicos que no le pusieron ningún apodo.


----------



## emm1366

La Bola.
El Cajón.
La patrulla.
La Tomba.


----------

